# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  Χήνες

## οδυσσέας

http://www.infonet-biovision.org/def...vestockspecies

ftp://ftp.fao.org/docrep/fao/005/Y4359E/Y4359e00.pdf

----------


## melios

ξερει κανεις στην ελλαδα που μπορω να βρω

----------


## mixalis91

ποιος ειδος ψαχνεις?

----------


## xarhs

απο τις κλασσικες εχω δει μερικους που εχουν................ στο αγρινιο

----------

